# Gheenoe redos



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Re-rigging or fiberglass work? I’d put dual bilge pumps on any hull that’s not self-bailing and keep the rest of it simple. For some reason a lot of the Gheenoe guys like to hang so much crap off their boats that there’s hardly a place left to stand.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Just curious on things people have come up against. And I agree on all the add ones. I believe simpler are better. I want every ounce of weight out of my boats.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Ok into the build. Wanted to give a little update. Rear well box being installed


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Access to bilge thru rear box.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Access to bilge thru rear box.
> View attachment 31678


Note: tabbing and filets not completed here. They are now


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Rear deck fabricated and waiting to be bedded down.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Blessing added to the underside of the deck. An old tradition I’m passing on to my son who has helped do the build
View attachment 31682


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Am I looking at this wrong? How will the water get to the bilge pump?


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

trekker said:


> Am I looking at this wrong? How will the water get to the bilge pump?


The bilge is below the box all drain to the back. The box is a dry box


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Just curious on things people have come up against. And I agree on all the add ones. I believe simpler are better. I want every ounce of weight out of my boats.


Decks are done, paint complete, about to hang motor. This has been a fun redo


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks good, now go get her wet!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Looks good, now go get her wet!


I did today. The break in is killing me. Wanting to see what she will do opened up. She ran good and only found a couple of minor bugs to work out. Can’t wait to take a long trip down to Hells Bay to break her in properly


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work ...

done right


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

noeettica said:


> Nice work ...
> 
> done right


Thank you


----------

